# Removing photo from synced collection



## CalvinHilton (Oct 13, 2020)

Just want a confirmation on how removing a photo from a synced collection in LrC should reflect in LR Web.

If I remove a synced photo from the only collection it's in it's no longer in the synced collection but it's remaining in LR Web.  I want it gone from LR Web but to make that happen I have to also remove it from All Synced Photos.

Is that the way it's designed to work when removing a photo from the one and only collection it's in?  

If so it seem like an unnecessary effort to removed it from LR Web.

Thanks.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Oct 13, 2020)

Yes. You need to remove it from All Synced photos, else it's removed from the single collection but remains on the web. This allows for the fact that it may be in more than one individual collection.

Its quicker to simply remove it from All Synced in the first place, then it's gone from any and all individual collections. To find it easily, find it in the single collection, then just switch to All Synced and it'll be selected.


----------



## CalvinHilton (Oct 13, 2020)

Paul McFarlane said:


> Yes. You need to remove it from All Synced photos, else it's removed from the single collection but remains on the web. This allows for the fact that it may be in more than one individual collection.
> 
> Its quicker to simply remove it from All Synced in the first place, then it's gone from any and all individual collections. To find it easily, find it in the single collection, then just switch to All Synced and it'll be selected.



I just want it gone from LR Web and my collection.

LR knows that it's not in other synced collections.

Sounds like ASP is really All Photos That Have Ever Been Synced.

Thanks.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 13, 2020)

CalvinHilton said:


> Sounds like ASP is really All Photos That Have Ever Been Synced.


It is more like ALL photos that are currently synced.   "All Synched Photos" is a special collection (found in the catalog panel). It is made up with all photos that are in the catalog that have been flagged for synching.   Regular collections that have been flagged are duplicated as Albums in the cloud.  An image does not need to be in an album/collection to be in the cloud


----------



## CalvinHilton (Oct 13, 2020)

only a fraction of my photos are being synced.  132,000 in LrC catalog, 4411 in LRW.

Suspecting that behavior I was witnessing wasn't what should be happening I tried syncing 1 other photo to the same collection and LRW album.   This photo had never been synced before and was not in any collections prior.

After adding it to synced collection it appeared in LRW album which is desired behavior.

I then removed it from LrC collection and it disappeared from LRW album which is what I wanted to happen with the other photo that would not be gone from LRW album even though it was not included in any collection.

I did not have to remove second photo from ASP in order to remove from LRW album.  

It's still in ASP even though it's not synced or even in any collection.  I think ASP is a misleading name since it contains photos that aren't synced.

Bottom line: LrC did not behave the same way for the 2 photos.  One work like I expected.  One didn't.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 13, 2020)

The thing you may not be understanding is that images do not have to be in a collection or album in order to be synced. Half of my 21k synced images are not in any album/collection. When you remove an image from a synced collection, it does not neccessarily get removed from syncing....there's a warning message (which you may have chosen to not show again) which asks if you also want the image to be removed from All Synced Photographs. Only when an image is removed from the ASP will it also be removed from the cloud.

You may have seen the image disappear from the LrW album, but if it's still in the ASP in Classic you can be sure that it's still in LrW and can be found in the All Photos selection.


----------



## CalvinHilton (Oct 13, 2020)

Jim,

I don't care much that ASP contains photos that I told LR not to sync.  Not a big deal.  

I haven't told LR to not show me that warning message.  If I had seen it I would have asked photo to be removed from ASP and I'd remember that but that's not my primary issue.

What I still don't understand is why LR  treated 2 photos differently when I took the same actions.  Unsyncing one removed it from album and unsyncing the other didn't.

I know the workaround now that I'll use if I have the problem in the future.

Thanks.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 14, 2020)

CalvinHilton said:


> I don't care much that ASP contains photos that I told LR not to sync.  Not a big deal.


As stated earlier, the ASP only contains photos that are currently synced, so if you think you've "told LR not to sync" them, then that indicates to me that you haven't actually done that, even though you think you have. To recap, there are several ways to stop an image syncing between Lightroom and Classic:

1. Delete the image from the cloud using any one of the Lightroom apps (Desktop, Mobile, Web). That will remove the image from the cloud, and by extension Classic will remove it from the ASP.
2. Delete the image from the Classic catalog. That will remove it from the cloud as well as from Classic.
3. Remove the image from the ASP. That retains the image in Classic, but deletes it from the cloud. It will also remove the image from any *synced *collection in Classic, but not from any non-synced collection (an unsynced collection can contain synced images, but a synced collection cannot contain unsynced images).
4. If the image in only in one synced collection, you should receive the warning message if you attempt to remove the image from that synced collection (basically, Classic allows you to remove the image from the ASP - and thus from the cloud - if it exists only in that one synced collection). If you are not seeing that dialog I suggest you go to the Classic Preferences>General Tab and click on "Reset All Warning Dialogs".

Trying to unsync images by removing them from synced collections/albums doesn't always work in the way that the user expects, though the various warning messages that are issued are usually fairly clear in their meaning, providing of course that the user hasn't previously checked the "Don't show again" option.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 14, 2020)

Let me add to what is contained in "All Synched Photos".  

If you set a Static Collection to Sync in Lightroom Classic, that Collection becomes an Album in Lightroom (cloudy) All All photos in the Collection are synched to the cloud and added to  "All synched Photos" special collection.
If you Add a photo to the Cloud from the Lightroom Mobile or PC app, that photos gets synced back to Lightroom Classic whether it is is an album or not.   It will not show up in a Lightroom Classic Collection unless you manually add it to the collection in Lightroom Classic but to Will show up in  "All synched Photos" special collection..
If you remove an image from a Lightroom Classic sync'd collection, Lightroom (cloudy) will remove it from the album as well.  Neither Lightroom (cloudy) or Lightroom Classic will remove the image from the "All synched Photos" special collection.  It will remain in cloudy until you manually remove it from cloudy OR from  "All synched Photos" special collection.
If you delete an image from the disk in Lightroom Classic, the image will be removed from  "All synched Photos" special collection and deleted from Lightroom cloudy.


----------



## CalvinHilton (Oct 14, 2020)

clee01l said:


> Let me add to what is contained in "All Synched Photos".
> 
> If you set a Static Collection to Sync in Lightroom Classic, that Collection becomes an Album in Lightroom (cloudy) All All photos in the Collection are synched to the cloud and added to  "All synched Photos" special collection.
> If you Add a photo to the Cloud from the Lightroom Mobile or PC app, that photos gets synced back to Lightroom Classic whether it is is an album or not.   It will not show up in a Lightroom Classic Collection unless you manually add it to the collection in Lightroom Classic but to Will show up in  "All synched Photos" special collection..
> ...


1. I understood all that from previous posts.
2. Didn't know that probably because I've never done it.
3. This is the behavior I expected.   I only posted this problem because it didn't work this way.  It did the next time I took the same action on a synced (via collection) photo.
4. Didn't know this either but up until recently haven't done much syncing.


----------



## CalvinHilton (Oct 14, 2020)

Jim Wilde said:


> As stated earlier, the ASP only contains photos that are currently synced, so if you think you've "told LR not to sync" them, then that indicates to me that you haven't actually done that, even though you think you have. To recap, there are several ways to stop an image syncing between Lightroom and Classic:
> 
> 1. Delete the image from the cloud using any one of the Lightroom apps (Desktop, Mobile, Web). That will remove the image from the cloud, and by extension Classic will remove it from the ASP.
> 2. Delete the image from the Classic catalog. That will remove it from the cloud as well as from Classic.
> ...


Sounds like I'm getting different opinions from experts here what ASP really includes.

I removed the original problem photo from the one and only collection it was in.  The sync icon disappeared from the Grid image.  

The fact that it remained in ASP isn't why I posted this.  It remained in the LRW web album.  I expected it to disappear like the second photo did.   More testing I did today just illustrated more problems with syncing.  Currently I'm waiting for LRC to finish syncing to remove 1 photo from LRW album.  Sync has been in progress for at least 10 minutes but photo is already gone from LRW album.   At this point I'm going to have to kill the sync to get rid of the pending upload.

1. ok
2. Right.  I've done this to fix some syncing problems.
3. ok
4. I did Reset All Warning Dialogs, bounced LRC and then tried removing a photo from it's one and only collection: still no warning message.

I've done Rebuild Sync Data this morning.

I'll probably keep using sync but not expect it to work smoothly for the time being.

Sync Bugs— Lightroom Classic’s future development is focused on desktop features, so sync bugs in Classic may not be fully investigated or fixed. They’re also notoriously difficult to track down.
-- Victoria Bampton. Adobe Lightroom Classic - The Missing FAQ (9.4-2020)


----------



## clee01l (Oct 14, 2020)

CalvinHilton said:


> Sounds like I'm getting different opinions from experts here what ASP really includes.


I would consider Jim to be more of the expert here since everything I have learned about Lightroom (Cloudy) I learned from him.  But I also don't see any disagreement from us "experts"


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 14, 2020)

CalvinHilton said:


> Sounds like I'm getting different opinions from experts here what ASP really includes.



I don't think you're getting different opinions about what the ASP includes, though we may not always include every single nuance in all of the replies....but the basic understanding is the same.



> 4. I did Reset All Warning Dialogs, bounced LRC and then tried removing a photo from it's one and only collection: still no warning message.



The only thing I can think would explain this if the collection from which you are removing the synced image is not itself also synced. If you are certain that you were removing a synced image from a *synced *collection, and did not get the relevant dialog appearing, that suggests something is amiss in your catalog. In which case you could try a Preferences reset, to see if that restores that dialog.


----------



## CalvinHilton (Oct 14, 2020)

Jim Wilde said:


> I don't think you're getting different opinions about what the ASP includes, though we may not always include every single nuance in all of the replies....but the basic understanding is the same.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I can think would explain this if the collection from which you are removing the synced image is not itself also synced. If you are certain that you were removing a synced image from a *synced *collection, and did not get the relevant dialog appearing, that suggests something is amiss in your catalog. In which case you could try a Preferences reset, to see if that restores that dialog.



you said " the ASP only contains photos that are currently synced".  I think that's how it should work.  My experience is that that's not how sync is working for me.  

Paul said " You need to remove it from All Synced photos, else it's removed from the single collection but remains on the web." in response to my original post about what should happen when I removed photo from the only collection it's contained in.  I took that to mean that removing the only sync of that photo does not remove it from ASP.   That's what I've been seeing.   

Just tried removing a photo from synced collection.  LRC says sync is still pending but LRW already doesn't include photo in album but includes it in All Photos.  It is still included in ASP.  Sync detail/error initially said "Metadata".  Now it's blank. I'll have to kill this sync again.  It's now been pending for at least 8 minutes.

I am certain.  I've only been working with one collection this week.

I'll try a preferences reset.


----------



## CalvinHilton (Oct 14, 2020)

Resetting preferences fixed the recent problem with the latest photo of sync never ending when I removed from synced catalog.  

Photo now gone from album but still included in ASP and All Photos on LRW.  In order to remove it from those things I have to remove from LRC and then reimport.

After reimport I was able to add it to collection but there was significant delay after LRC said sync was done before LRW would display it in album even though it showed in All Photos.  I had to refresh browser at least a few times before it appeared in album, and long after it showed in All Photos.


----------

